# Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten



## relgeitz (23. April 2011)

*Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich spiele mehr und mehr mit dem Gedanken meinen aktuellen Spiele-PC in einen HTPC umzurüsten. Die Spec seht ihr unten in meiner Signatur. 

Was ich denke ich noch brauche ist folgendes: 
- TV Karte
- Sound Karte
- Fernbedienung+Empfänger
- eventuell BlueRay Player (hab ich derzeit die PS3)
- 10m HDMI Kabel zum Fernseher
- Sound 
(das äußere ist mir ziemlich egal muss ich dazu sagen, also ich brauch kein mini gehäuse, lieber mehr platz zum schrauben, als so ein gefummel) 

Da ich immer weniger mit dem PC Spiele, hauptsächlich wird dafür derzeit die PS3 genutzt, außer vll für Strategiespiele, und ein paar Shooter. Daher der Schritt. Spiecher hab ich derzeit ca. 2,3 TP intern auf 2 Festplatten, die Medien werden regelmässig auf ein BackUp gesichert. 

Die Daten sollen höchsten auf die PS3 und ein/zwei Notebook verteilt werden, das sollte schon passen. 

Sollte ich dazu in jedem Unterforum einen eigenen Thread aufmachen? Fände ich schon etwas spammy, bin ich hier überhaupt richtig? Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Hab ich was vergessen? Könnt ihr mir ein paar Komponenten empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Den Sound könntest Du doch einfach über den HDMI-Port der Graka übermitteln, dann brauchst Du keine Soundkarte. 


TV-Karte hängt natürlich ab, wie Du TV empfängst: DVB-T, Kabel, Kabel-Digital, SAT, Sky ja oder nein, HD+ ja oder nein... 


Das mit dem BD-Player: meinst Du jetzt en BD-Laufwerk + Playersoftware, oder redest Du von einem separaten PLayer?


----------



## relgeitz (25. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Naja, meine Graka hat keinen HDMI Port, nur DVI 2x - DVI überträgt ja nur das Grafik-Signal, soweit ich weiß? 

TV wird bei mir derzeit über eine Hausantenne geschaut, es ist derzeit eine digital IPTV in Planung, da wird eine SetTopBox mitgeliefert - ich denke, dass lässt sich nicht in den PC intergieren oder? Deswegen auch die Fragen mit dem HTPC (wenn ich da ein gescheites Signal reinkriegen, wo ich mehr als die Standard Österreich Sender ORF1/2, ATV, PULS4 reinkriege), würde mir das schon mal reichen. 

Wegen dem Blue Ray, bei den meisten HTPC ist ja gleich ein BD-Laufwerk mit drinnen, aber ich hab ja noch die PS3, und die reicht zum BD Schauen leicht aus. 

Als Software soll angeblich das Windows MediaCenter reichen - stimmt das?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Also, es kann sein, dass Deine Graka per AMD-Adapter auch den Ton per DVI abgreift - muss aber wirklich ein AMD-Adapter DVI auf HDMI sein! Aber auch wenn nicht: Da würd ich eher die Graka verkaufen und eine stromsparendere gleichgute oder bessere mit HDMI nehmen, zB eine AMD 5770. Das ist dann in der Summe auch nicht teurer als ne Soundkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## relgeitz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Hmm... okay, ich denke da würde ich dann aber doch eher gleich noch 10 EUR drauf packen und die HD 5850 kaufen, die ist ja von Stromverbrauch/Lautstärke fast gleich, und bietet etwas mehr Leistung - oder machen die ca. 8 Watt so viel aus? 
PowerColor Radeon HD 5770, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (AX5770 1GBD5-H/R84FH-TI3) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
vs. 
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11162-15-20G) | Geizhals.at Österreich 

Was mach ich wegen TV-Empfang?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Müsste an sich auch klappen. Ansonsten käm noch ne 6870 in Frage. Und hoffentlich stimmt das Angebot bei pixmania auch, das ist ja der einzige Shop, der die Karte für 110€ auf lager hat ^^


Wie Du IPTV  in den PC kriegst, weißt ich nicht. Vlt. ist das sogar ganz einfach per LAN und einer Software des Anbieters möglich? TV-Karte für so was gibt es aber keine, selbst Receiver kriegst Du ja idR nur 1-2 Modelle direkt vom Provider und nicht frei zu kaufen.


----------



## relgeitz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

okay, gut die 6870 schau ich mir noch an  

was gibt es abseits von IPTV noch für Möglichkeiten? Das mit dem IPTV ist ja nur eine Überlegung, was mich derzeit etwas stört sind die eingeschränkten Programme (nur die Österreichischen Sender). Was kann man da machen? Laut meinem Vermieter empfängt man mit einem Receiver mehr, aber eigentlich sollte in meinem Fernseher ein Receiver drin sein o.O 

Wie schaut das mit Spielen auf einem HTPC aus?


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Was heißt "mit einem Receiver" ? das hängt hat davon ab, was für eine Art von TV verfügbar ist. Bei KabelTV gibt es analog und digital, nen digitalen Receiver (DVB-C) hat nicht jeder LCD eingebaut, ältere TV-Geräte sowieso nicht - daher kriegt man mit nem DVD-C Receiver dann natürlich auch viel mehr Sender, FALLS der Kabelanbieter dies kostenfrei einspeist (in D muss man je nach Anbieter dafür noch ein paar Euro pro Monat draufzahlen und/oder brauch eine CI-Karte) - wenn der LCD nen DVB-C Receiver eingebaut hat, dann muss man mal ne Sendersuche machen für "digitale Sender". Oder meint der nen SAT-Receiver? Da braucht man halt noch ne SAT-Schüssel. Und DVB-T gibt es auch noch, das ist TV per Antenne.


Wegen Spielen: die power reicht mehr als locker auch für aktuelle Spiele noch en ganze Weile aus, wenn Du ne Karte wie die 6870 nimmst.


----------



## relgeitz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Also ich hab da in meiner Wohnung nen Anschluss, für ein Antennen Kabel, das stecke ich einfach in den TV und fertig - ich bin leider ein kompletter TV-Technik Noob... aber gut

Ich denke die Leitung führt entweder zu einer Hausantenne, oder einer Hausschüssel - ich hab einen Dual Receiver für DVB-C und S in meinem Fernseher, also keine Ahnung welches Signal da jetzt verarbeitet wird. Ich kriege zB. RTL schon rein, aber die Qualität ist eher bescheiden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Also, da musst Du mal am Fernseher eine Sendersuche starten, da siehst Du eigentlich, ob Du nach analogen oder digitalen Sendern suchst, Kabel oder SAT. und ob Du SAT empfängst, müsste Dir Dein Vermieter bzw. Hausverwalter an sich sagen könne - wenn DU eine Schüssel aufgestellt hättest, wüßtest Du das ja   RTL bescheiden = "verschneit" ? das deutet dann auf analoges Kabel oder analoges SAT-TV hin.

Welchen LCD haste denn?


----------



## relgeitz (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Sry, leider ist der Thread jetzt etwas gelegen, aber egal  

bin wieder voll dabei. Leider hab ich bis jetzt nicht herausgefunden wie mein TV genau heißt, war auf geschäftsreise, und konnte nicht nachschauen - werde ich aber am WE machen. 

Was braucht man den sonst noch so für einen HTPC? würde natürlich auch gerne damit spielen, Controller, wireless Tastatur/Maus, etc.? 
Btw. müsste der Rechner dort stehen bleiben wo er jetzt steht, das heißt ich muss eine 10m HDMI Kabel verlegen, was kein Problem dar stellt, aber hab ich da einen Qualitätsverlust oder Lags wegen der Länge? 

Reicht das Windows MediaCenter bzw. MS Zune zum Abspielen? Was kostet mich eine gutes BD-Laufwerk?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

HDMI 10m wäre kein Problem. Wirelesscontroller nimmste den Xbox wireless "für Windows" (sonst ist da kein USB-Empfänger dabei), und dazu ein Maus+Tastatursetm bzw. wenn Du bei Gaming was ambitionierter bist, dann würd ich eine Sidewinder X8 oder eine Logitech G700 nehmen als Maus.

BD-ROM mit DVD-Brennfunktion kostet um die 70€.

Wegen Bluray usw. kann es sein, dass eine Extrasoftware vlt. doch besser wäre, aber ich kenn mich nicht aus, was da gut ist.


Als Graka entweder eine Karte wie die AMD 5770 als leise oder sogar passive Version, oder wenn ein Rauschen im Zimmer nicht stört sogar eine AMD 6870 oder so was - ich hab eine Saphir, die ist extrem leise, aber mit Gehäuselüftern und CPU-Lüfter isses halt schon ein hörbares Rauschen, was beim Filmschauen vlt. dann doch stört bei leisen Szenen.


----------



## relgeitz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Okay danke erstmal, schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus. 

Wegen dem Fernseher hab ich jetzt geschaut, es ist dieser hier: 
LG 32LF2500 auf Testbericht.de 

hat eine DVB-C und einen DVB-T Tuner drin. Eigentlich sollte ich ja mit dem DVB-T Tuner alleine schon die normalen österreichischen Programme reinkriegen, vll hab ich bei der Suche DVB-T eingestellt, und laufe gar nicht über die Hausantenne... das muss ich mir heut erstmal anschauen  an meinem wohnort wären nämlich alle meine aktuellen Programme via DVB-T verfügbar - da muss ich dann mal schauen, wie das läuft.


----------



## Psytis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Als erstes frag mal deinen Vermieter / Hausmeister was da für ein Signal im Haus über den Antenenanschluss verteilt wird.
IPTV würde ich nicht nehmen, habe da nur schlechtes gehört.
du kannst in den PC eine SAT/Kabel TV karte mit CI slot einbaun, dazu ein CAM modul für die ORF karte und dann sollt das gehn.
da kann ich dir die empfehlen PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern TerraTec, CI-Slot | Geizhals.at Österreich lief bei mir mit Sat ohne probleme.


----------



## Heng (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Zum Blu-Ray wiedergeben reicht das Windows Media Center nicht aus, man braucht z.B. Power DVD ultra.
Ich weiß nicht ob sich Power DVD ultra ins Windows Media Center einbindet, glaube aber nicht. Daher musst du wenn du eine Blu-Ray schauen willst, Power DVD ultra immer extra starten.

Ich selber benutze das XBMC Media-Center finde es sehr viel besser als das Windows Media Center, kann aber nicht sagen wie es mit TV-Karten Unterstützung bei XBMC aussieht.


----------



## relgeitz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Also das mit dem Vermieter werde ich diese Woche noch klären. Ich konnte beim Fernseher selbst nicht zwischen DVB-T/C umstellen. Den Rest sag ich mal, fehlt mir eigentlich nur ein entsprechendes Langes HDMI Kabel und ein BlueRay Player - eventuell noch eine DVB-X Karte


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Irgendwie will das Thema nicht richtig anlaufen bei mir - es fehlt derzeit auch etwas an Zeit und Kapital, aber gut  
Also ich weiß noch immer nicht, was für ein Signal ich die Wohnung bekomme, zumindest wird es per Koaxialkabel von der Buchse an meinen TV übertragen. Das ist übrigens ein LG LG3500C (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, leider finden sich dazu keine Infos mehr im Netz...) 

Also der Blueray Player ist quasi gestorben, weil ich dazu weiterhin die PS3 nutzen werde, eine Neuanschaffung lohnt sich da nicht besonders, finde ich - halt eine Leistung der HTPC dann halt nicht kann (davon geht die Welt nicht unter). Wichtiger ist mir das Thema TV. Vor allem da ich nur die Ö-Privaten und Ö-Öffentlichen empfange, und die eher Bescheiden sind (keine Nachrichtensender, und kaum Dokus - schau sonst nix im TV). Jetzt ist halt die Frage was ich mit DVB-T empfangen würde, in meiner Wohnung hätte ich damit laut der DVB-T Austria Website nämlich ziemlich guten Empfang (bei meinen Eltern eher nicht - da würde wieder DVB-S zur Verfügung stehen). Auch gibt es so Camping DVB-S Schüsseln, die könnte ich theoretisch auf meinen französischen "Balkon" stellen. 

Was haltet ihr von solchen "Camping" Schüsseln? Sind die zu gebrauchen, laut den Amazon Rezessionen sollen die ja gar nicht so schlecht sein. Würde ich damit mehr empfangen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Du scheinst ja Kabel-TV zu haben, da würd ich mich halt doch mal genauer erkundigen. Vlt. kannst Du preiswert auf DVB-C umstellen, da kriegst Du vlt. einiges mehr an Sendern - am besten mal beim KabelTV-Anbieter nachsehen.


----------



## relgeitz (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

naja mein TV Anbieter ist ja quasi die Gesellschaft die das Mehrparteienhaus in dem ich wohne betreibt. Ich habe keinen Vertrag oder Kontakt zu einem TV Anbieter. Ich steck einfach das Koaxialkabel an ner Buchse in der Wand an. Die Balkon Sat-Anlage scheint mir ein günstiger und einfacher Weg an ein gutes DVB-S Signal zu kommen (sollten die Rezessionen bei Amazon vertrauenswürdig sein). 1. darf ich keine Anlage installieren, 2. fehlt mir auch das Geld für eine große Anlage, und wenn ich mir das bei dem Wohnhaus gegenüber so ansehe, ist die Balkonanlage (siehe Link in meinem letzten Post) auch net viel kleiner als so manche bei den "Nachbarn" 

Gibt es noch andere MediaCenter Alternativen außer XBMC und das MS MC?


----------



## relgeitz (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spiele-PC zu Media-PC (HTPC) umrüsten*

Kennt jemand das MediaPortal Media Center? Ich nämlich gerade dabei mal ein paar HTPC Suites auszuprobieren, und bisher sind Media Center von Microsoft und das XBMC ausgeschieden.


----------

